# Dalembert For $70 To $75 Million Dollars?



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

> A rumor floating around the internet supposedly of NY Post origins state that the buzz in Summer League: Las Vegas among GMs was that one of the top free-agent centers, Samuel Dalembert, verbally agreed on a $70M to $75M deal to stick with Philly.
> 
> According to the new CBA, if this is true, Dalembert (who's been a backup for a big part of his career), but is still one of those "potential" players, could be averaging about $12 Million in Yearly Salary at 10.5% Increases


LINK


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Son of a.....


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Is this the max?

If so Dalembert better prove he has a work ethic, and become a better player by the start of the season. It's not surprising that he got a lot of money considering the market and his position.

I'll hold my judgement and watch what contracts are given out to Green and Korver. Of course this is being reported by the NY Post, when's the last time they broke an accurate rumor?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I just learned that if the cap is at $51 million as expected, the max contract is around $12.7 million so that would mean Dalembert did get the max contract according to this NY Post report.

Murphy's Law.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Mother****er

You'd think that Billy King would've learned to not over-pay players by now, I don't really think any other teams would offer Sammy the max.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

holy ****! another messed up contract. geez, no wonder this franchise sucks.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Dalembert better play his *** of the ENTIRE season, because it'd look really bad if we ended up with another overpaid player.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Sammy is worth 8-10 max. Paying him the max is overpaying for him when you consider thats what Ray Allen got. I hate how teams pay for potential instead of production.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Haha. This franchise is doomed. Billy King, you da man. :whatever:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow this is horrible. The only real good news is that when Webber's contract expires, Iguodala will expire for resigning. They have almost $85 worth of contract committed this year and next year. Good grief that's terrible for a team that cannot win. Dalembert is getting paid, he better step up and deliver soon or he'll be another overpaid laughing stock to add to the list.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I just learned that if the cap is at $51 million


Whoa, really? The hard cap will be at $51 million, up from the $44.1 million or so it was last year?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> Dalembert better play his *** of the ENTIRE season, because it'd look really bad if we ended up with another overpaid player.


Don't blame Dalembert, it's not his fault he plays for one of the most financially irresponsible GM's in sports. I'd try to get the max too, if I played for the Sixers and wasn't even that great of a player.

Worst contract of the summer so far in my opinion.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Now do people see why I was so negative after the Louis Williams pick? It wasn't as much the pick, as it was the breaking point. I'm a realist by nature, and that just comes through even stronger when looking at this team.

Most signs are pointing to the Sixers returning the same team as next year, and I guess they are assuming that Mo Cheeks would improve this team since they hated O'Brien so much. Well that only would work if everything else stayed the same, unfortunately (like I mentioned in other posts) other teams have gotten better, other teams that I figured would've dropped out after losing players picked someone up to replace them.

This is just a bad situation right now, thank God I have League Pass, because I'm sure some nights watching this team is going to be tough.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Whoa, really? The hard cap will be at $51 million, up from the $44.1 million or so it was last year?


Well, I'm not sure if that's what it'll be that's just speculation right now. That's why I said "if" since this contract will look different based on what the cap actually turns out to be.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

This is ridiculous. As one of the known Sammy Dalembert fans on this website, he's worth $8-10 mil a year at the very most.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Well, I'm not sure if that's what it'll be that's just speculation right now. That's why I said "if" since this contract will look different based on what the cap actually turns out to be.


Dan Rosenbaum has it at 51.8 million for the cap (61 million luxury tax). It also goes down a little in 2006-07. He has a blog now with those figures on blogspot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Whoa, really? The hard cap will be at $51 million, up from the $44.1 million or so it was last year?


51% times $3,000,000 (BRI) divided by thirty teams.

The max is $12,750,000 for Dalembert according to the old CBA. I don't know if this has changed.

Terrible signing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Dan Rosenbaum has it at 51.8 million for the cap (61 million luxury tax). It also goes down a little in 2006-07. He has a blog now with those figures on blogspot.


This is because of a television contract expiring in the 06-07 season.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If it's max:

 1st. $12,750,000
 2nd. $14,088,750
 3rd. $15,427,500
 4th. $16,766,250
 5th. $18,105,000

Total: $77,137,500 over five years?

Meaning, it's not max, but it's pretty damn close.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Premier said:


> This is because of a television contract expiring in the 06-07 season.


The contract expires in 2007-08.

2002-03: New Jersey vs. San Antonio
2003-04: Los Angeles vs. Detroit
2004-05: Detroit vs. San Antonio
2005-06: ?
2006-07: ?
2007-08: ?

We've got 3 full years of ESPN/ABC left and then I expect NBC to buy back the NBA rights, since Lebron, Wade, Amare will be in their mid 20's.

http://www.nba.com/news/tv_contract_020122.html


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The deal is likely for six years starting slightly less than ten million dollars.

I don't think it is either the max or for five years (or both).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> The contract expires in 2007-08.
> 
> 2002-03: New Jersey vs. San Antonio
> 2003-04: Los Angeles vs. Detroit
> ...


Sorry. I incorrectly interpreted a quote:



Storyteller said:


> In 2002-03, projected BRI dropped because the national TV revenue dropped (it was the first year of a new contract). In 2006-07, it could drop because there won't be the balloon payment from Fox Sports that exists this year.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The Sixers are turning into the Knicks..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I see Dalembert being a productive player for the 76ers. It's not so much that he's being overpaid, much like Kelvin Cato was, but the fact that he will produce for the 76ers makes you overlook that. Rocket fans had been coming up with trade scenarios for Cato for years, until JVG put him alongside Yao. Once he started producing, everyone forget about his bloated contract.

Dalembert can be effective on the offensive end off the pick and roll if he wants to. Wonderful reach with deceptive speed, he can leave slower centers stranded in the high post while he's already 2 feet from the basket. 76er fans will have to hope he can start defending to go along with his rebounding and shot blocking. Commodities like Dalembert are valuable in this league, so as long as he stays healthy and interested, I don't think this is one of those Billy King signings we are going to laugh at.

HKF, could you provide me with a link to Rosenbaum's blog?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Premier said:


> 51% times $3,000,000 (BRI) divided by thirty teams.
> 
> The max is $12,750,000 for Dalembert according to the old CBA. I don't know if this has changed.
> 
> Terrible signing.


I thought it was starting at 9 million for a player that is in the league for 1-6 years?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Here you go...

http://danrosenbaum.blogspot.com/


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

vigilante said:


> I thought it was starting at 9 million for a player that is in the league for 1-6 years?


Or twenty-five percent of the salary cap (about $51,000,000), whichever is greater.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The salary cap will be set each year at 51% of Basketball Related Income (BRI), up from 48.04%. That means last year's salary cap of $43.87 million will likely go up to the $50 to $52 million range this summer, once revenue increases are factored into the equation. [Presumably, maximum salaries will increase, since they are tied to the salary cap.]
Just as I suspected. The percent option will be scaled down and the set monetary value will be scaled up. So, max contracts cannot be determind as of now.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't care what any guy's potential is, that's way to much to give to a guy like this. Yeah he could be great but what if he is not? That's a large contract to eat if it doesn't pan out.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I see Dalembert being a productive player for the 76ers. It's not so much that he's being overpaid, much like Kelvin Cato was, but the fact that he will produce for the 76ers makes you overlook that. Rocket fans had been coming up with trade scenarios for Cato for years, until JVG put him alongside Yao. Once he started producing, everyone forget about his bloated contract.
> 
> Dalembert can be effective on the offensive end off the pick and roll if he wants to. Wonderful reach with deceptive speed, he can leave slower centers stranded in the high post while he's already 2 feet from the basket. 76er fans will have to hope he can start defending to go along with his rebounding and shot blocking. Commodities like Dalembert are valuable in this league, so as long as he stays healthy and interested, I don't think this is one of those Billy King signings we are going to laugh at.
> 
> HKF, could you provide me with a link to Rosenbaum's blog?


I think we look at overpaying players differently, I don't believe that production is a pill that can magically erase the fact that a player is overpaid. Truth is, I'm not even that upset about Dalembert's contract deep down, I expected it.

I'm just waiting to see Kyle Korver get the full amount (The MLE over six years) and who knows how much he'll give Willie Green, some non-commodity free agent will be signed and here's your Philadelphia 76ers!

What's funny is, we're talking about this much money for Dalembert and the team still doesn't have a big man coach.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

:rofl: To This Signing :rofl:


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Samuel Dalembert for $75 million...OUCH!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> Haha. This franchise is doomed. Billy King, you da man. :whatever:


K-2, 6 years & $36 million here we come!!!! :banana: 

Rock on, Billy!!! You are soooo much better at this than I am*. :biggrin:


*I shouldn't really be an NBA GM, but then again, if Billy can get a job like that, there's hope for all us forum posters yet.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Why do people have such a hard time understanding the economics of the NBA?

There was 2 choices pay him $10 million per or lose him for nothing. I would have waited to match the Atlanta offer sheet to decrease the raises and knock off a year though.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

He justs joins the ever increasing line of overpaid, underperforming centres!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think if that's how much Dalembert is getting then it's too much. I pretty much agree with what's been said in this thread so far. 8-10 million a year would be acceptable for Dalembert especially considering how bad he is right now. He's only about potential and if he doesn't live up to it then he will be considered very overpaid. We should've just waited to see what the Hawks would offer and then got him for that.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Why do people have such a hard time understanding the economics of the NBA?
> 
> There was 2 choices pay him $10 million per or lose him for nothing.


Losing him for nothing is the correct move in this scenario. He's not even that good of a basketball player. Just because contracts are going up on average, doesn't mean some aren't worse than others.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Losing him for nothing is the correct move in this scenario. He's not even that good of a basketball player. Just because contracts are going up on average, doesn't mean some aren't worse than others.


 Here is the right response here. Let me bump my fire Billy King thread


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> RealGM is reported a rumor Thursday that Sixers center Samuel Dalembert verbally agreed on a $70-$75 million deal to stick with Philly.
> 
> If rumors hold true, Dalembert could end up with more paper than free agents Larry Hughes and Joe Johnson over the next five seasons.
> 
> ...



LINK


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't see the problem here. The way I see it is, without either AI, or Dalembert, they don't make the playoffs. Any other one player they can lose, but not those two.

So, they made the choice of not entering a rebuilding project that would've taken three years at the least(cause they weren't getting another big man who was more than below average). Besides, they're not getting rid of Webber anytime soon, so a rebuilding project is a little bit premature.

A big contract, sure, and more than the $50 mil King wanted to give him, but in the end, better than the alternative.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I was wrong. The deal will be five seasons starting at about twelve million dollars, near maximum money. I wish I were seven feet tall. I would be set for life.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Atlanta was already stacked at the wing, the Sixers could have worked out a sign & trade to get something in return for Dalembert. Giving him a max deal has pretty well fscked up the payroll for years to come. They have less than a million in expiring deals next year, and a whole roster tied up long term. What a mess.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> I don't see the problem here. The way I see it is, without either AI, or Dalembert, they don't make the playoffs. Any other one player they can lose, but not those two.
> 
> So, they made the choice of not entering a rebuilding project that would've taken three years at the least(cause they weren't getting another big man who was more than below average). Besides, they're not getting rid of Webber anytime soon, so a rebuilding project is a little bit premature.
> 
> A big contract, sure, and more than the $50 mil King wanted to give him, but in the end, better than the alternative.


 The financial implications of this deal will hurt the franchise for more years to come.  Why do you think we are stuck financially the way we are now. Being dumb and railroaded into overpaying for average players.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

u know that billy could've and should've done a sign a trade with sammy if he was gonna get paid that much money. maybe sammy for dan guzurjack (spelling) or sammy for theo ratliff?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> The financial implications of this deal will hurt the franchise for more years to come. Why do you think we are stuck financially the way we are now. Being dumb and railroaded into overpaying for average players.


No, billy king was critized for overpaying average _veterans_ Eric Snow, Derrick Coleman, Trading for CWebb, Kevin Ollie, etc.

Dalembert is 24.

And besides, this is all premature. Nothings been verified yet.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> I don't see the problem here. The way I see it is, without either AI, or Dalembert, they don't make the playoffs. Any other one player they can lose, but not those two.
> 
> So, they made the choice of not entering a rebuilding project that would've taken three years at the least(cause they weren't getting another big man who was more than below average). Besides, they're not getting rid of Webber anytime soon, so a rebuilding project is a little bit premature.
> 
> A big contract, sure, and more than the $50 mil King wanted to give him, but in the end, better than the alternative.


Don't you get it? The only time you should sacrifice the future is when you have a realistic shot at a championship now. The Sixers have no shot at winning the title, so panicking and offering Dalembert the max contract is idiotic, because they'll be handcuffed with that contract for five years.

The alternative would've been better because it would've given the Sixers flexibility. You might try to differentiate people being mad about King's past signings, when the fact was they were always upset about overpaying period.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> No, billy king was critized for overpaying average _veterans_ Eric Snow, Derrick Coleman, Trading for CWebb, Kevin Ollie, etc.
> 
> Dalembert is 24.
> 
> And besides, this is all premature. Nothings been verified yet.


 Kenny Thomas 50million over 7 years when the next closet offer he had was for almost half that. The contract he gave to Brian Skinner. Please try again


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Don't blame Dalembert, it's not his fault he plays for one of the most financially irresponsible GM's in sports. I'd try to get the max too, if I played for the Sixers and wasn't even that great of a player.
> 
> Worst contract of the summer so far in my opinion.


LMAO!


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Don't you get it? The only time you should sacrifice the future is when you have a realistic shot at a championship now. The Sixers have no shot at winning the title, so panicking and offering Dalembert the max contract is idiotic, because they'll be handcuffed with that contract for five years.
> 
> The alternative would've been better because it would've given the Sixers flexibility. You might try to differentiate people being mad about King's past signings, when the fact was they were always upset about overpaying period.


it is actually making our future worse. cuz we added another huge contract on our payroll, which means that we have even less space in the future to sign FAs. god! what's BK doing?


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> Son of a.....


I agree...

It is getting to the point where I have tough time following this league
its an absolute joke.

bunch of overpaid and overrated players based on "potential".

bring back the old NBA


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

70 Million Dollars? If King truly desired to bring out a 70 million dollar pact, then we could've done it for more:
Tyson Chandler C
Eddy Curry PF
Joe Johnson SF
Larry Hughes Sg

Think of the depth on the bench?

Think of the defensive improvement and the athletic ability we shall have?

Think of the Youth?

No Billy king we must sign a Dalembert for 70 million, not four domiant and contributing players.

GREAT JOB YOU'VE TRULY DESERVED THE HONOR OF THE BADGE OF FAILURE!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Yuck.

Dalembert's a nice young player, but this much money?? NO F'in way. And as a Bulls fan, Billy King's incompetence wil manage to screw two teams over. Whatever Dalembert signs for will probably be benchmarks for the negotiations with Tyson and Eddy. :raised_ey


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

the money bk paid sammy was basically the max. so why not use the max on a guy like micheal redd or larry hughes?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

lafever8 said:


> the money bk paid sammy was basically the max. so why not use the max on a guy like micheal redd or larry hughes?


The Sixers only had the MLE to sign people who weren't their own free agents. And there's not much this team had that either Milwaukee or Washington would have wanted in a sign and trade.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

So what?

Does that mean PhillyPhantic that other then using our bird rights on all 3 Fa's and signing Marshall or something, that we are forced to sit here and watch while The Knicks and the Nets constantly get better?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> So what?
> 
> Does that mean PhillyPhantic that other then using our bird rights on all 3 Fa's and signing Marshall or something, that we are forced to sit here and watch while The Knicks and the Nets constantly get better?


The Nets have cap room, the Knicks always take back on bad contracts, and aren't exactly getting better. Celtics, and Nets on the other hand are.

The Sixers weren't in the running for Larry Hughes, Michael Redd so even bringing up their names is pointless.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The Knicks got Channing fyre and Nate Robinson, not to mention Jerome James, and are heavily attracted to two hall of fame coaches in Larry Brown and Bill Laimbeer, how can you say there not getting better?

The Celtics' drafted nicely this year but I haven't heard much since just a couple of wannabes' which is what you usually get in the draft, we'll have to wait and see what they develop into once the actual NBA games start.

The Nets' have gotten better by simply strengthening there bench, there starting lineup is still beatable however.

Yes there are the rumors for Kg, but I think those are pretty much out of existance now.

I believe we can do what the Nets' Knicks' Celtics' are doing, drafting/signing Wannabe players that are capable of developing or starting, I believe we are capable somewhat of strengthening our bench.

I truly believe I truly hope after Billy King is done dishing out the Millions of dollars to his young core, he'll do these things, I am not sure though he's made terrible moves in the past, but I believe a better off-season is possible, don't you?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The Knicks got Channing fyre and Nate Robinson, not to mention Jerome James, and are heavily attracted to two hall of fame coaches in Larry Brown and Bill Laimbeer, how can you say there not getting better?
> 
> The Celtics' drafted nicely this year but I haven't heard much since just a couple of wannabes' which is what you usually get in the draft, we'll have to wait and see what they develop into once the actual NBA games start.
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight, the Celtics got wannabes but on the flip-side you hype the Knicks landing Nate Robinson and Channing Frye? Wouldn't they all be wannabes? Jerome James? The guy has a career average of 5 points per game. He's a contract monster.

The Nets were beating the Sixers last season without Richard Jefferson, just imagine what will happen if the Sixers don't make any other acquisitions. Iguodala couldn't defend Vince Carter, and then you have to worry about Jefferson too? Oh boy.

Could the Sixers do what the Knicks, Nets, and Celtics are doing? Possibly, but it's not an extremely attractive situation in Philly. The Sixers only assets to make trades are players they'll refuse to trade, and the Sixers won't get any serious consideration from top flight players for the MLE.

Is a better offseason possible? Absolutely. Is it probable? I doubt it.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Kenny Thomas 50million over 7 years when the next closet offer he had was for almost half that. The contract he gave to Brian Skinner. Please try again


I liked the Thomas deal.I'd have him for seven years over 4 or 5 anyways, except I would've had it on a decline.



> Don't you get it? The only time you should sacrifice the future is when you have a realistic shot at a championship now. The Sixers have no shot at winning the title, so panicking and offering Dalembert the max contract is idiotic, because they'll be handcuffed with that contract for five years.
> 
> The alternative would've been better because it would've given the Sixers flexibility. You might try to differentiate people being mad about King's past signings, when the fact was they were always upset about overpaying period.


I don't think it was sacrificing their future. Even if they didn't sign Dalembert they have no flexibility for at least three years, unless they go into rebuilding, which I don't think they need to do.

And again, we have no idea if this is true. Sure it's not the greatest deal they could get, but in the alternative, they do what? Get Tyson Chandler? No thanks. A bunch of medicore players? If they draft right, they can transiton out of the AI era seemlessly with their current group of young players.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> I don't think it was sacrificing their future. Even if they didn't sign Dalembert they have no flexibility for at least three years, unless they go into rebuilding, which I don't think they need to do.
> 
> And again, we have no idea if this is true. Sure it's not the greatest deal they could get, but in the alternative, they do what? Get Tyson Chandler? No thanks. A bunch of medicore players? If they draft right, they can transiton out of the AI era seemlessly with their current group of young players.


The point is, they could've got something via a sign and trade. Sure this deal isn't official, but the quiet on King's side speaks loudly on this issue. Every other time a rumor was put out, he'd come out and difuse it.

Also, Dalembert's not better than Tyson Chandler.

One question, how will the team transition properly out of the AI era, if they don't have their pick in the 2007 draft? And of the young players on the team only Dalembert and Iguodala have shown signs of being able to be nightly starters in the NBA. Korver, Green, and Salmons would be best utilized as reserves.

My problem with this team's direction, they aren't in a position to compete or rebuild, and that's an absolutely terrible position to be in.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> My problem with this team's direction, they aren't in a position to compete or rebuild, and that's an absolutely terrible position to be in.


that's exactly how i feel. bk hasnt really made any huge aquisition to help cwebb or AI, and he hasnt really done anything to get more draft picks. not to mention we traded away tons of our picks. this is just gonna be a 7th, 8th round seeded playoff team that gonna get eliminated in the first round for years to come. come on bk, we have 2 stars on our team, do something to make us contenders!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The Knicks got Channing fyre and Nate Robinson, not to mention Jerome James, and are heavily attracted to two hall of fame coaches in Larry Brown and Bill Laimbeer, how can you say there not getting better?
> 
> The Celtics' drafted nicely this year but I haven't heard much since just a couple of wannabes' which is what you usually get in the draft, we'll have to wait and see what they develop into once the actual NBA games start.
> 
> ...


I will admit that I have said some short-sighted and ridiculous stuff on this site, but holy **** buddy.

Did you just applaud the Knicks? Channing Frye isn't going to do anything side from get pushed around. Nate Robinson can be a player, but it was a wasted pick as the Knicks two best players are point guards, they traded for a pick and picked up a third stringer. Also, Jerome James? He's nothing, unless he's playing for a contract. Also, there's no way in hell Larry Brown is going to coach the Knicks because they're a horrible team. Also, Bill Laimbier is a hall of fame coach? He's not even a hall of fame player, nor has he coached enough to even think for a moment that he'll make the hall.

The Celtics drafted wanna-be's? By pretty much all accounts, Gerald Green is a can't miss star and Ryan Gomes (who they got at 50) should have been a first rounder. Orien Greene will be good too, but even if he doesn't pan out, he was the 53rd pick.

The Nets starting lineup is beatable? Did you notice that they have three all stars and Nenad Krstic who is developing into a good player as well? Add to that the fact that they're likely to pick up a legit PF with the MLE and they might have the best starting five in the east.

Also, the Nets, Knicks, and Celtics are doing three entirely different things. The Celtics are getting a draft pick in just about every deal they do (there's only been one where they didn't get a pick, the Walker deal, and in that one they gave up a pick that they were getting from another team). The Nets are building for a championship run next year.

The Knicks are clueless, which seems to be where the Sixers are heading by picking up Dalembert for the max.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

According to Insider, Billy King and Dalembert are millions a part on a deal, and the line King drew is reportedly millions away from the max. Dalembert has a visit with the Hawks scheduled on July 25th, if he signs an offer sheet for the Hawks the Sixers will have seven days to match the offer. According to Billy King, Dalembert will be back as a Sixer no matter what, Dalembert's agent Marc Cornstein isn't so sure of that.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

After seeing Stro and Shareef head to teams for the MLE, I'm really glad that Dalembert's deal isn't near the max. Him meeting with Atlanta and his agent not being sure on Sammy being a Sixer really makes being a Sixer fan that much more sucky.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Great news to hear, maybe King is finally learning.


----------

